# Do LED lights work for planted tanks with dart frogs?



## kevin72bearvly (Aug 9, 2008)

I need to update my lights on my 100 gallon terrarium. Does anyone know if the new LED lighting systems would work on a well planted terrarium by themselves? I have a lot of ferns and mosses growing in my tank. I also have Dart frogs in it as well. 
I was also thinking of some sort of power compact system but I am worried about heat. My terrarium is entirely built into a stand with an attached canopy so there is very little room above the canopy and almost no vertilation.
Any general lighting ideas? Wattage? type of lights? etc....kevin72bearvly


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

The LED lights won't provide the light needed by the plants in the vivarium. I recommend a light in the 6500-6700K range florescent. If you're concerned with heat, mount your lighting about 6" above the top of the vivarium (this dropped the temperature about 4 degrees in my 75G). I do use the LED lights in blue for simulated "moonlight" for a few hours in the evening. I find that my Tincs are a bit active for a couple of hours after the main lighting shuts off--but will go to their night time spots before the LED's shut down. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vispilio (May 8, 2008)

As far as LED for lighting, there are a few on the market that will work. LEDs have been tested against Metal Halide and Compact Fluorescents, and found to produce the same Color Temps "5000-12000k" and intensity of metal halides without the heat. These are some of the best light sets for plant growth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMiuKKpi ... re=related

These are some of the best LED systems you can get at the moment. Though for most of these you will be looking at $1000.00 or more. 

A DIY Power Compact system can be made for less than $40 and provide what you need.


----------



## fishfry (Aug 20, 2006)

I have seen some of the newer aquarium oriented LED lights in use and I think it would work fine for a planted tank. Many are just as intense as metal halides, so there is no doubt they can grow your plants. Many do come with actinic/blue bulbs which don't really benefit the plants, but they do add a very nice color to the light and your frogs will sparkle under them. I am currently using t-5 bulbs and use a combination of blue and daylight bulbs for aesthetics. I have used power compacts for a very long time, since they were new to the hobby and only switched to the t-5s this year and like them a lot, if I had more money I would definitely try out LEDs though...


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, LED's are going to be the next thing in grow lights, if they can ever figure out how to get it to look natural. So far they use one blue with 4 red's, both with about 40 led's in it. It costs alot right now, but as it catches on it should be reduced. I think it would be great to have a growroom with those, but then the colors dont look so great, plant-wise.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i actually spent 250 for an led system for my saltwater tank a little while back and it was a wast of money untill they can get the light temps right they just arent efficent they coast tooooo much for what you get out of them. and i noticed that the light dosnt really disperce very well you end up with a bunch of spots of light rather than a well lit tank unless you spend a small fortune for the top of the line modles. its a good idea just needs some more development.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

For only 250 you must have gotten a really cheap crappy (no offense) system. The good LED systems ran into the thousands, last time I checked. The good systems use the really high wattage LED's and they spend the money to actually make the light look good.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yep you sumed it up it was a piece of crap, when i got it they had just started really making them for consumers, i think that it had 50 5watt leds so i paid about a dollar a watt and got a 36in paper weight. so if you dont spend big bucks dont bother.


----------



## mille981 (Sep 9, 2008)

if you are looking for something that is very efficient, take a look at the new T2s that are on the market. They are fairly cheap and extremely efficient. Even more so than the HID LEDs that don't actually emit the claimed lumens per watt based on independent testing and costs thousands. It depends though on how deep you need to penetrate though.


----------



## mwladdicted (Sep 4, 2008)

Dont get the LED fixtures, first off they are very pricy, second there is always sompthing wrong with them, flicering, ballast goin out, lights go out, reseting constantly. i no this because i work at an aquarium shop that uses just these, and they suck!!


----------

